# Acpi problem - Pc doesn't power off on Ivy Bridge

## smookey

Hello

I think I've browsed through every related topic on the forum. I also tried searching in google, but so far I haven't resolve my issue with acpi and my new Ivy Bridge PC doesn't power off at shutdown ( from console as well as from kde ). I tried different kernels ( and kernel options ) - gentoo-sources and tuxonice - and different options in BIOS, but nothing so far.

When  shutdown is complete, something does turn off, I think it's hardrive. However, fan is still on and monitor receives signal from VGA port.

My hardware specs: Msi H77MA-G43 and I3-3220 Ivy Bridge

Kernel: tuxonice-3.4.11

Kernel config: http://bpaste.net/show/50691/

```
linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

```

Dmesg output: http://bpaste.net/show/50692/

If any other data or logs are required let me know. Honestly, I can't think of anything else I could do. Any help is much appreciated. Thx.

----------

## Matias Jose Seco

Did you find any warnings during rc shutdown notifications?

If time is too short to read them, you can enable rc logging

uncommenting the next line from /etc/rc.conf:

```
rc_logger="YES"
```

And get the output over /var/log/rc.log

----------

## smookey

 *Matias Jose Seco wrote:*   

> Did you find any warnings during rc shutdown notifications?

 

It seems that everything is fine there. Except for one sensors module. It failed to unload it, because it wasn't loaded in the first place. But ( I think ) it's unrelated, so I'll just remove it from lm_sensors configuration.

```

rc shutdown logging started at Sun Oct 14 14:24:50 2012

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping vixie-cron ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Removing truecrypt mappings ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

 * Stopping powernowd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unloading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Unloading lm78 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unloading f71882fg ...

 [ !! ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping kdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

 * Bringing down interface lo

 *   Removing addresses

 * Stopping ConsoleKit daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping acpid ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /home ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Sun Oct 14 14:24:52 2012

```

I've been searching for any information if other people who run linux on new ivy bridge chipsets ( Z77, H77, etc ) have related problems. And there are threads about problems with suspend and hibernation. However, nothing about powering down pc's.

----------

## Iceman99

Any progress on this?

I have the same issue on an ASUS P8H77M-LE board. Everything works fine except the machine never powers down.

I tried FC16 i686 and FC17 x86_64 with the same results. Even the Windows 7 installation CD does not power down the machine physically.

Once I waited for two hours and the machine was still running. 

I do not think it is a problem of the PSU - I installed a new board in an exiting case which had no such problems until now.

----------

## Iceman99

Solved for me !!  :Very Happy: 

Not sure how I did it - I will just list the steps:

I figured it had sth todo with the mainboard - so I opened the BIOS setup and disabled everything I was not sure I needed.

* Fast boot

* Memory remap

* USB 3 and USB 2

* some C-states

* lots of other things with fancy names.

On the next reboot I was in trouble since the keyboard was no longer working   :Embarassed:  (well maybe u need at least one of those USB things) 

With  the power button I started the shutdown sequence - got to "Powering down" - but it still did not power off the board

I then took out the CMOS battery - waited some secs - and put it back in.

Guess what? Linux powers down the machine fine since then.

I even reset the BIOS settings to what they were before my experiment. Still good.

----------

